# Moisture in closet



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Pic 1 is the closet.
Pic 2 is behind the closet.
Pic 3 is the door to the attic.
Pic 4 is above the closet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Lack of air circulation is a big factor. The HVAC doesn't do a whole lot for a closet [without vent] and then stacking stuff in there just makes it worse. Fairly common problem.


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Lack of air circulation is a big factor. The HVAC doesn't do a whole lot for a closet [without vent] and then stacking stuff in there just makes it worse. Fairly common problem.


Yes I know I probably had too much stuff in there. It was full.
This is the first time this happened.
What's the best solution?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There is warmer closet air reaching walls that are below dew point temperature. For a starting point locate those cold walls with a thermometer and correct the insulation problem / air leak problem or both.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insulate the exterior and supply conditioned air to the space to keep it above dew point and circulate the air.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

With the closet doors closed there is not enough heat in there to maintain wall temperature so you will have condensation on the walls in there. 


Insulation for the little attic doors??
Maybe louvered doors for the closet.


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Insulate the exterior and supply conditioned air to the space to keep it above dew point and circulate the air.


I'm not sure if there is any way to add air circulation. There is a small gap around the doors, about 1/8 inch.
I'm going to add some more insulation.

Do I need an air gap between the garage ceiling and closet floor?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

moosehaed said:


> I'm not sure if there is any way to add air circulation. There is a small gap around the doors, about 1/8 inch.
> I'm going to add some more insulation.
> 
> Do I need an air gap between the garage ceiling and closet floor?
> ...


 No that should be full .


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> With the closet doors closed there is not enough heat in there to maintain wall temperature so you will have condensation on the walls in there.
> 
> 
> Insulation for the little attic doors??
> Maybe louvered doors for the closet.


This is the gap on the doors. Do you think if I add a thicker rubber stop to create a larger gap that would help?

Which do are you referring to insulate? The closet doors or the access door to the attic?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> No that should be full .


Ok. I'll look to see if I can add more insulation under. Ihave some faced R-13 that I'm a try to stick under

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Make the closet a cold storage with a sealed door to keep the moisture out of the space.


https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/45599014957114476/


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Make the closet a cold storage with a sealed door to keep the moisture out of the space.
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/45599014957114476/


Thanks I'll do that to the access door. 
Is that insulation or foil lined wood? Cant tell from pic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

moosehaed said:


> Thanks I'll do that to the access door.
> Is that insulation or foil lines wood? Cant tell from pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I don't know who makes them but here we see what looks like a small interior door that has foam board inside it and it is hung in an exterior 4 sided door jam with the weather stripping like an exterior door. Then some people glue another foam board on the attic side.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

From inside the attic, you should wrap all five sides of the 'box' that represents the closet sticking into the attic. I built a similar big cabinet in our MBA. Get paper-backed fiberglass insulation and wrap it around. Use sticks, like 1"x1" at the ends of the strip of insulation, screwed to something, to hold it there.

The door to the attic needs a seal of some kind. Maybe add another layer to the door that's bigger than the hole, so you can put foam gasket under it, and get some kind of catch that pulls it in hard.


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

ChuckF. said:


> From inside the attic, you should wrap all five sides of the 'box' that represents the closet sticking into the attic. I built a similar big cabinet in our MBA. Get paper-backed fiberglass insulation and wrap it around. Use sticks, like 1"x1" at the ends of the strip of insulation, screwed to something, to hold it there.
> 
> The door to the attic needs a seal of some kind. Maybe add another layer to the door that's bigger than the hole, so you can put foam gasket under it, and get some kind of catch that pulls it in hard.


Im already adding additional insulation on the back side. 

I cant add anything to the door. It opens in and there are shelves inside. If I add anything to the door I wont be able to place the shelves.

Im thinking of adding a small jamb to the frame. Currently it doesnt have one, just a push magnet to keep the door closed. The only problem with this is that the door is already small. Its only 15 inches wide and I just fit through it. Adding a jamb will decrease the opening to 14 inches. I guess that I will just have to lose a few pounds .


----------



## moosehaed (Jul 30, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Make the closet a cold storage with a sealed door to keep the moisture out of the space.
> 
> 
> https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/45599014957114476/


Im going to to this for the door side. Only problem right now is that it is single digits down to negative 5 right now. I was going to glue the panels but I dont think anything will hold at this temp. 
Wondering if I can screw the foam board instead of nailing? Its going against 3/4 maple plywood.
I got this from lowes, it had some damaged corners so they sold it to me for $4. 4 times as much as I need so I might double it up.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Johns-Manv...olyisocyanurate-Foam-Board-Insulation/3851105


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

moosehaed said:


> Im going to to this for the door side. Only problem right now is that it is single digits down to negative 5 right now. I was going to glue the panels but I dont think anything will hold at this temp.
> Wondering if I can screw the foam board instead of nailing? Its going against 3/4 maple plywood.
> I got this from lowes, it had some damaged corners so they sold it to me for $4. 4 times as much as I need so I might double it up.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Johns-Manv...olyisocyanurate-Foam-Board-Insulation/3851105


 Maybe take the doors off and lay them down and glue a couple layers to the back of them so it would just be lift out door.
If you want to screw them to something, use something as a washer for the screw head.


----------

